# Replacing trebles on a rogue



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

A couple of my rogues, the 4 1/2 inch suspending models, have gotten beat up with use. It's time to replace the hooks. Anybody know the make and size of the stock hooks or an equivalent? Thanks.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jholbrook said:


> A couple of my rogues, the 4 1/2 inch suspending models, have gotten beat up with use. It's time to replace the hooks. Anybody know the make and size of the stock hooks or an equivalent? Thanks.


This is what I found from FISHUSA, My perfect 10's have Gamakatsu hooks but note sure if they use them on the 8's

Length: 4 1/2 in.

Cranking Depth: 6 - 8 ft.

Trolling Depth: 8 - 11 ft.

Weight: 1/2 oz.

*Treble Hooks: Three # 6*

Qty. per pack: 1


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I think I've got a P 10 gathering dust somewhere. I'll check and see if they're the same.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jholbrook said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I think I've got a P 10 gathering dust somewhere. I'll check and see if they're the same.


 The P 10's use a size 4 instead of a size 6... But its a Gamakatsu!


----------



## jholbrook (Sep 26, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> The P 10's use a size 4 instead of a size 6... But its a Gamakatsu!


Gotcha. I misunderstood, thought the specs you posted were for the P 10. I will lean how to read someday. 

I think I remember a Gamakatsu sticker on the boxes. I will give the sixes a try.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jholbrook said:


> Gotcha. I misunderstood, thought the specs you posted were for the P 10. I will lean how to read someday.
> 
> I think I remember a Gamakatsu sticker on the boxes. I will give the sixes a try.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


if you use them for perfect suspending action,you have to replace the same size if not for suspending action I will go with biger hooks if you use them for eyes orsteelie,#4,#2,#1, they are stronger ,they do not bend.


----------

